# MI Heat Trace



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Been involved in several failures and once there was a failure even with a repair the next failure was not long in coming and from that point on it was failure after failure.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Not sure of a specific brand but I've seen plenty of it melted together in a glob of plastic.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Not sure of a specific brand but I've seen plenty of it melted together in a glob of plastic.


The stuff I'm thinkin of has a stainless steel out jacket... Maybe a little smaller than 1/4" SS tubing.. The spec sheet on one that I've just ordered aims for 215C (419F).. Pyrontenax is the most common one I've worked with.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Not sure of a specific brand but I've seen plenty of it melted together in a glob of plastic.


MI. I's essentially a very long stove element (lower wattage of course).


----------



## Byte (Oct 3, 2016)

I have inspected miles and mile of HT from MI (long distances and pre-manufactured) to self regulating (short lengths and easy to install). Only problems I have seen was a HT that looked like a flattened BX Cable. Meggered out very low; however, the GM said don't worry about it, it is what it is.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Is it a coincidence that 3 out of 5 guys in a thread about MI heat trace are from Alberta? :laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I've actually done one install of that. Inside a walk in freezer. I can't remember why they wanted the floor heated, but there was some reason or another. Not sure if it is still working.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> I've actually done one install of that. Inside a walk in freezer. I can't remember why they wanted the floor heated, but there was some reason or another. Not sure if it is still working.


The one I did had the floor heat traced as well.. It was actually under the floor and was meant to minimize frost heaves and keep the ground from freezing from the constant cold driving down..

https://www.pentairthermal.com/appl...prevention/commercial-and-housing-facilities/


----------

